# I need some Advice to Spice up Foreplay/Sex with Sexually Bored Wife



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

Alright, I need some help here....so I've been married almost three years and I need to spice up my routine..and I need your help...

Often what we do is I'll go down on my wife and make her orgasm, then she'll go down on me and I'll orgasm, then I'll get on top of her and we start missionary and end up usually with her legs on top of my shoulders...often I'll orgasm a few more times this way....but this is the way we have sex 90% of the time, sometimes after going down on her she'll turn around and I'll start kissing her back and making my way down to her booty, I'll kiss her booty for a while(cant get enough of it) she seem to like it (telling from the noises she makes) and then we'll go doggy style...then sometimes back to good ole missionary...

So that's alot of detail..but to get a good answer I guess I had to give details....but..lately it seems like she doesn't see too interested in me going down on her..and she has given me fewer and fewer blowjobs even though I've told her many times how much I love em...for the last few months it's been most of the time just straight to sex...like missionary..with some missionary modification...I always hear how much woman love foreplay, but kissing her in all her errongenous zones (not just boobies, and privates...but also armpit, thighs, feet, and behind knees and elbows, neck and fingers) kissing all those areas just doesn't do much for her anymore...even though I've lowered the frequency to about once every 2 weeks or so...the rest of the time it's just straight to sex now....she will never do any foreplay on me unless I ask for it...but if I ask for it it kinda destroys the purpose....

What can I do to bring some excitement back into foreplay then sex in our relationship for her....I still get real excited, but I'd like to get her crazy for it too..like the first time I touched her boobies she was really nervous and breathing at an alarming rate...it was exctacy...love getting her crazy like that....but nothing seems to do it anymore...

Need your help guys and gals...Thanks for reading and responding, always appreciate it


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

TOYS and STUFF!!!
INtroduce new things..
get her a soft nice pink blindfold and a feather teaser...
With the blindfold on ...tease her.. run it all over her.. then start some touching but make it all random so she doesnt know what or where is next... as you progress.. do the same with your mouth... a random suck on her breast then a lick between her legs... keep moving around until she forcing your head between her legs....


Get her a collar and leash.... pair of soft cuffs.. be inventive...
Try a few new things and then talk about it later...see what she liked and what not... that "trying a few new things" should spur conversation and hopefully you'll find more "buttons" that you didnt know about or that have developed in her head...

Also.. try foreplay in some different places... when she's in the kitchen... reach around and slide your hand down her pants....whisper in her ear.!!

Its completely ENDLESS the variations......

Plenty of web sites too... here's one that i like..it has games a forms that you each can fill out as to what you like and want... its fun by itself...

Great Sex Games Podcasts


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

dont let her orgasm when u go down on her, jus go down on her for a little while start sex , then during sex go back down on her, that drives me insaneeeee
bc usually when a woman orgasms in the beginning, she is not AS reved up for sex, I mean yea sure, she still enjoys sex, but I feel that I am more sensitive to sex if I dont orgasm BEFORE sex


----------



## Lostbut.... (Mar 22, 2010)

Millania007 said:


> dont let her orgasm when u go down on her, jus go down on her for a little while start sex , then during sex go back down on her, that drives me insaneeeee
> bc usually when a woman orgasms in the beginning, she is not AS reved up for sex, I mean yea sure, she still enjoys sex, but I feel that I am more sensitive to sex if I dont cum BEFORE sex


I agree with Millania here, with one exception. Apparently as I have learned over the time I have been sexually active that there are different types of orgasms each with a different feel. The clitoral, G-spot, and I am told a combination orgasm. Ususally I will start with some down there time and then switch to intercourse that really gets things revved up and so we employ the use of a fingertip vibrator sometimes to get both stimulations working and then advance to orgasm....of course you have to be open to communication and finding out exactly what she likes. I have always been very forthcoming with my thirst for knowledge and it has been rewarded many times with multiple orgasms and amazing overall experiences for me and my partner.


----------

